# Fundamentals



## tridean (1 February 2005)

Hi All,

Would anyone know where to find info like P/E ratios, Earnings per share, PEG Ratio's and earnings growth over last 2 years etc for Aussie stocks. Is there one web site that handles it. In the states for eg zacks.com is the place

Regards


----------



## indeep (1 February 2005)

Hi Tridean

We use The Commonwealth Securities "Professional Trader" which you have to pay for but you can access pretty much all of the same info that you are after using their regular trading platform "Comsec", although you may have to join up with them.  Have a look on their web site www.commbank.com.au for more info.

indeep


----------



## DTM (1 February 2005)

Try this site.  Its free to join up.

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/index.html

Cheers


----------



## TjamesX (21 February 2005)

Try this link;

www.australian-economy.com

It has fundamental data on (i think) all asx listed companies. you can get historical data on that page as well - they are in csv format so you can view them in excel.

When I get a bit more time I am hoping to write some VB that trudges through the fundamental data to look at companies that warrant a closer look. I am hoping to use this to generate my 'sphere' of companies that are worth possibly investing more time into.


----------



## TjamesX (21 February 2005)

Just below the Submit and reset buttons of the page is the link to the csv file data


----------



## Warren Buffet II (21 February 2005)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> Try this link;
> 
> www.australian-economy.com
> 
> ...




TjamesX,

What a website, I have been looking for this kind of info for days.

Thanks mate

WBII


----------

